# How many Mbunas can there be



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 different types and was wondering how mant there are ?
I looked into it a bit and think I might need to get a couple of more tanks...

*Cynotilapia Afra Chewere
Cynotilapia Afra Cobwe
Cynotilapia Afra Ikombe
Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef
Cynotilapia Afra Lumbila
Cynotilapia Afra Magunga
Cynotilapia Afra Mbenji Island
Cynotilapia Afra Mbweca
Cynotilapia Afra Minos Reef
Cynotilapia Afra Ndonga
Cynotilapia Afra Nkhata Bay
Cynotilapia Afra Nkhungu Reef
Cynotilapia Afra Ntekete
Cynotilapia Afra Tchinga Reef
Cynotilapia Afra Undu Point
Cynotilapia Axelrodi
Cynotilapia sp. Chinyankwazi
Cynotilapia sp. Elongatus Chitimba
Cynotilapia sp. Elongatus Mbenji Blue
Cynotilapia sp. Elongatus Taiwan
Cynotilapia sp. Flavus Deep
Cynotilapia sp. hara
Cynotilapia sp. Lion Lions Cove
Cynotilapia sp. Lion Lutara
Cynotilapia sp. Lion Sanga
Cynotilapia sp. Lion Chinyankwazi
Cynotilapia sp. Lion Ntekete
Cynotilapia sp. Maleri
Cynotilapia sp.Mbamba
Cynotilapia sp. Ndumbi
Gephyrochromis Lawsi
Gephyrochromis Moorii
Gephyrochromis sp. Patricki Minos
Gephyrochromis sp. Sand
Gephyrochromis sp. Sand Blackfin
Gephyrochromis sp. Zebroides
Iodotropheus Sprengerae
Iodotropheus Stuartgranti
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Boadzulu Island
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Chinyamwezi Island
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Chinyamkwazi Island
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Hora Mhango
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Ikombe
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Katale
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Luwala Reef
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Maingano Island
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Makanjila Point
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Mbenji
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Minos Reef
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Nakantenga Island
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Nkhata Bay
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Nkhungu Point
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chidunga Rocks
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chiloelo
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chiofu
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chirwa Island
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Higga Reef
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Lion's Cove
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Lupingu
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Maleri Island
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Mara Rocks
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Mpanga
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Nkhata Bay
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Ntekete
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Thumbi West
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Tumbi Point
Labeotropheus Trewavasae Zimbabwe Rock
Labeotropheus sp. Trewavasae Chiloelo
Labidochromis sp. Blue Bar
Labidochromis Caeruleus Cape Kaiser
Labidochromis Caeruleus Chinyangi
Labidochromis Caeruleus Kakusa
Labidochromis Caeruleus Lion's Cove
Labidochromis Caeruleus Londo
Labidochromis Caeruleus Lundo Island.
Labidochromis Caeruleus Lundu
Labidochromis Caeruleus Mbowe Island
Labidochromis Caeruleus Nkhata Bay
Labidochromis Caeruleus Ruarwe
Labidochromis Caeruleus Undu Pt.
Labidochromis Caeruleus sp. Brown
Labidochromis Caeruleus sp. Chilucha
Labidochromis Chisumulae
Labidochromis Flavigulus
Labidochromis Freibergi
Labidochromis Gigas
Labidochromis sp. Gigas Chidunga
Labidochromis sp. Gigas Chilumba
Labidochromis sp. Gigas Cobwe
Labidochromis sp. Gigas Mara
Labidochromis sp. Gigas Pombo
Labidochromis Heterodon
Labidochromis sp. Hongi
Labidochromis sp. Hora
Labidochromis Ianthinus
Labidochromis sp. Likomae
Labidochromis Lividus
Labidochromis sp. Lividus Mozambique
Labidochromis sp. Lividus Nkhungu
Labidochromis sp. Lundu Blue
Labidochromis Macaulicauda
Labidochromis sp. Mara
Labidochromis sp. Mbamba
Labidochromis sp. Mylodon
Labidochromis Pallidus
Labidochromis sp. Perlmutt
Labidochromis Shiranus
Labidochromis Strigatus
Labidochromis Textilis
Labidochromis sp. Textilis Blue
Labidochromis sp. Textilis Cobalt
Labidochromis Velicans
Labidochromis sp. Zebra Eastern
Labidochromis Zebroides
Melanochromis Auratus
Melanochromis sp. Auratus Elongate
Melanochromis Baliodigma
Melanochromis Brevis
Melanochromis Chipokae
Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos
Melanochromis Dialeptos
Melanochromis Dialeptos Blue
Melanochromis Hetrochromis (Chidunga Rocks)
Melanochromis Hetrochromis (Chinyamwezi Island)
Melanochromis Hetrochromis (Chinyankwazi Island)
Melanochromis Hetrochromis (Jalo Reef)
Melanochromis Hetrochromis (Mbenji Island)
Melanochromis Hetrochromis (Mumbo Island)
Melanochromis Interruptus
Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae
Melanochromis Johannii
Melanochromis Labrosus
Melanochromis Melanopterus (Nakentenga Island)
Melanochromis Melanopterus (Likoma)
Melanochromis Melanopterus (Minos Reef)
Melanochromis Melanopterus (Mumbo Island)
Melanochromis Melanopterus (Thumbi East Island)
Melanochromis sp. Northern Blue
Melanochromis Parallelus
Melanochromis sp Parallelus Mbweca
Melanochromis Perileucos
Melanochromis Robustus
Melanochromis sp. Robustus Mbenji
Melanochromis Simulans
Melanochromis Vermivorus
Metriaclima sp. Aggressive Bars
Metriaclima sp. Aggressive Greyhead
Metriaclima sp. Aggressive Zebra Maleri
Metriaclima Aurora
Metriaclima sp. Aurora Bevous
Metriaclima sp. Aurora Black Tail
Metriaclima sp. Aurora Blue
Metriaclima sp. Aurora Chinuni
Metriaclima sp. Aurora Lumbaulo
Metriaclima sp. Aurora North
Metriaclima sp. Aurora Yellow
Metriaclima Barlowi
Metriaclima Benetos
Metriaclima sp. Black Dorsal Chiloelo
Metriaclima sp. Black Dorsal Lundo
Metriaclima sp. Black Dorsal Mbenji
Metriaclima sp. Black Dorsal Nkhungu
Metriaclima sp. Black Dorsal Nkolongwe
Metriaclima sp. Black Dorsal Thundu
Metriaclima sp. Blue Reef
Metriaclima sp. Boadzulu
Metriaclima Callainos
Metriaclima sp. Cave Manda
Metriaclima sp. Chinyankwazi
Metriaclima Chrysomallos
Metriaclima Cyneusmarginatus
Metriaclima sp. Daktari
Metriaclima sp. Blue Dolphin
Metriaclima sp. Dumpy Tanzania
Metriaclima sp. Dumpy
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Bee
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Chailosi
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Chewere
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Chidunga
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Goldbar
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Linganjula
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Mdoka
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Ngkuyo
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Usisya
Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Yellow Tail
Metriaclima Emmiltos
Metriaclima Estherae (Blue)
Metriaclima Estherae (Red)
Metriaclima Estherae Blueface
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Chitimba Bay
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Hongi Island
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Hora Mhango
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Londo
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Lundo Island
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Lundu
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Manda
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Mara Rocks
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Materna
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Ngkuyo Island
Metriaclima Fainzilberi OB Ngwazi
Metriaclima Fainzilberi Puulu
Metriaclima Flavifemina Maleri Island
Metriaclima Flavifemina Thumbi West
Metriaclima Greshakei
Metriaclima Hajomaylandi
Metriaclima Hajomaylandi Pombo
Metriaclima sp. Kingsizei Lupingu
Metriaclima sp. Kingsizei Masimbwe
Metriaclima Lanisticola
Metriaclima Lanisticola North
Metriaclima sp. Lime
Metriaclima sp. Lime Jalo
Metriaclima sp. Lime Nkhomo
Metriaclima Lombardoi
Metriaclima Mbenji
Metriaclima sp. Mbweca
Metriaclima sp. Membe Deep
Metriaclima sp. Msobo
Metriaclima sp. Msobo Heteropictus
Metriaclima sp. Patricki
Metriaclima sp. Phaeos
Metriaclima sp. Pulpican
Metriaclima Pyrsonotos
Metriaclima sp. Red Top Londo
Metriaclima sp. Taiwan
Metriaclima sp. Taiwan Masimbwe
Metriaclima Xanstomachus
Metriaclima sp. Zebra
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Chilumba
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Gold
(Charo)
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Gold
(OB Lions Cove)
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Gold
(Nkhata Bay)
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Gold
(Ruarwe)
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Long Pelvic
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Mbowe
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Ruarwe
Metriaclima sp. Zebra Slim
Metriaclima sp.Zebra Yellow Tail
Petrotilapia sp. Black Flank
Petrotilapia sp. Chitande
Petrotilapia sp. Chitimba
Petrotilapia Chrysos
Petrotilapia sp. Fuscous
Petrotilapia Genalutea
Petrotilapia sp. Hara
Petrotilapia sp. Likoma Barred
Petrotilapia sp. Likoma Variable
Petrotilapia Microgalana
Petrotilapia sp. Mumbo Blue
Petrotilapia sp. Mumbo Yellow
Petrotilapia *****
Petrotilapia sp. ***** Tanzania
Petrotilapia sp. ***** Tumbi
Petrotilapia sp. Orange pelvic
Petrotilapia sp. Retrognathous
Petrotilapia sp. Ruarwe
Petrotilapia Tridentiger
Petrotilapia sp. Yellow Chin
Petrotilapia sp. Yellow Ventral
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei Msuli
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei Ngara
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei Senga Bay
Pseudotropheus sp. Aggressive Brown
Pseudotropheus sp. Aggressive Grey
Pseudotropheus sp. Aggressive Yellow Fin
Pseudotropheus sp. Aggressive Zebra Likoma
Pseudotropheus sp. Aggressive Zebra Mbenji
Pseudotropheus Ater
Pseudotropheus sp. Burrower
Pseudotropheus Crabro
Pseudotropheus sp. Crabro Blue
Pseudotropheus Cyaneus
Pseudotropheus Demasoni
Pseudotropheus sp. Dumpy Chitimba
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Aggressive
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Brown
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Masimbwe
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Mbenji Brown
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Mozambique Brown
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Mpanga
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Ndumbi
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Nkhata Blue
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Nkhata Brown
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Ornatus
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Ornatus Tanzania
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Ruarwe
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Slab
Pseudotropheus Flavus
Pseudotropheus Fuscus
Pseudotropheus Gallanos
Pseudotropheus Heteropictus
PseudotropheusLivingstonii
Pseudotropheus Longior
Pseudotropheus Minutus
Pseudotropheus sp. Ndumbi Gold
Pseudotropheus sp. Perspicax
Pseudotropheus sp. Perspicax Tanzania
Pseudotropheus sp. Perspicax Yellow Breast
Pseudotropheus Polit
Pseudotropheus Purpuratus
Pseudotropheus Saulosi
Pseudotropheus Socolofi
Pseudotropheus Thin Stripe
Pseudotropheus sp. Tursiops Chitande
Pseudotropheus sp. Tursiops Mbenji
Pseudotropheus Williamsi
Pseudotropheus sp. Williamsi North
Tropheops sp. Black Dorsal
Tropheops sp. Boadzulu
Tropheops sp. Chilumba
Tropheops sp. Chilumba Type
Tropheops sp. Chitimba
Tropheops sp. Gome Yellow
Tropheops Gracilior
Tropheops sp. Higga
Tropheops sp. Lucerna Fin Spot
Tropheops sp. Lumessi Blue
Tropheops Macrophthalmus
Tropheops sp. Macrophthalmus Chitimba
Tropheops sp. Maleri Blue
Tropheops sp. Maleri Yellow
Tropheops sp. Mauve
Tropheops sp. Mauve Yellow
Tropheops Novemfasciatus
Tropheops sp. Olive
Tropheops sp. Red Cheek
Tropheops sp. Red Fin
Tropheops Tropheops
Tropheops sp. Yellow Chin
Tropheops sp. Yellow Gular*

WOW... That is really something ...no ...really 
bill

btw got this info from here ( If thats a problem please delete )

Malawi cichlid identification site and forumUK MALAWI CICHLID SPECIESwww.ukmalawicichlidspecies.co.uk


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

this is silly bill !! 

you tank is fine , plus u have one of the best guys stocking it !!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

whats silly about wondering how many types of mbuna there are ? I was  at the amount. just sayin .
And yes I have one of the best guys stocking my tank ...in fact hes stocking it some more tomorrow after we catch the holding Blue lips  . You should drop by


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Aquaman said:


> whats silly about wondering how many types of mbuna there are ? I was  at the amount. just sayin .
> And yes I have one of the best guys stocking my tank ...in fact hes stocking it some more tomorrow after we catch the holding Blue lips  . You should drop by


ya it is silly , cause u are doing a GREAT job .....lol , is he gonna bring me any feeders ?????


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

To think that outta all cichlids there is something like 1500 species with new ones being discovered. Also to think many many moons ago they started out as one particular fish and were salt water and have evolved to what they have today. In my mind just another prove to the naysayers out there that evolution is real.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> To think that outta all cichlids there is something like 1500 species with new ones being discovered. Also to think many many moons ago they started out as one particular fish and were salt water and have evolved to what they have today. In my mind just another prove to the naysayers out there that evolution is real.


Theres a difference between adaptation and evolution. They have simply changed... thats doesnt mean they have switched forms... they are still fish, diferent yes but non the less fish. Look at humans, I beleive the Bible, in what it says that God made a man and a women, and then rest is History. There is more than on race now... Humans today are different then 10 years ago, were different then the 1800s, we too have changed over the years..as our climate changes we change with it we shift, we adapt, we find new ways to deal...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> To think that outta all cichlids there is something like 1500 species with new ones being discovered. Also to think many many moons ago they started out as one particular fish and were salt water and have evolved to what they have today. In my mind just another prove to the naysayers out there that evolution is real.


Yea I know some people that remind me of a clown loach.  others sharks , suckers ..lol .etc...
Yep pretty amazing ....only thing is if we came from monkeys ...WHY is there still monkeys....ohhh ...must be a bit of reincarnation tossed in there.
lol I can almost see this thread going off topic to the_ dismay_ of a certain mod . LOL.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have all these fish right now


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya it is silly , cause u are doing a GREAT job .....lol , is he gonna bring me any feeders ?????


NO feeders for you !  
I dont think your fish could catch any of the red empresses I have ...( Tom lets his fish eat his fry , that way he windes up with quick ones .)....come by tomorrow and I will give you a net and point you to the picture frame tank 



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have all these fish right now


 LOL silly boy they're not salt water fish  .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have all these fish right now. this is not that many


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have all these fish right now. this is not that many


come on johnny learn to edit  you could of added them 5 words 

like this...you know ima pulling your leg


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

dont wory bout johnny !! your african tank looks great ???


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> come on johnny learn to edit  you could of added them 5 words
> 
> like this...you know ima pulling your leg


use your fingers bill.............my spidey senses tell me those r 6 words............


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have all these fish right now


original post 


Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have all these fish right now. this is not that many


another post ..onena Toowa threeya forya fiva 


Aquaman said:


> come on johnny learn to edit  you could of added them 5 words
> like this...you know ima pulling your leg


 Ahhhh !!! I have 6 words added.as an example... ( i was referring to his Added on 5 words  


onefishtwofish said:


> use your fingers bill.............my spidey senses tell me those r 6 words............


Sorry to hear your under the weather  im sure you will feel better soon ..and ALL of your Spidey senses will come back yo you .

I think the important thing here is to make sure Johnny doesn't get to high of a post count and realizes all them fish might be a little to many in his new 60 gallon SALT water tank 

Have a GREAT weekend every one


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> use your fingers bill.............my spidey senses tell me those r 6 words............





Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have all these fish right now


original post 


Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have all these fish right now. this is not that many


another post ..onena Toowa threeya forya fiva 


Aquaman said:


> come on johnny learn to edit  you could of added them 5 words
> like this...you know ima pulling your leg


 Ahhhh !!! I have 6 words added.as an example... ( i was referring to his Added on 5 words  


onefishtwofish said:


> use your fingers bill.............my spidey senses tell me those r 6 words............


Sorry to hear your under the weather  im sure you will feel better soon ..and ALL of your Spidey senses will come back yo you .

I think the important thing here is to make sure Johnny doesn't get to high of a post count and realizes all them fish might be a little to many in his new 60 gallon SALT water tank 

Have a GREAT weekend every one


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its pretty crazy
theres over 800 species in lake malawi alone, compared to ~88 in all of europes freshwater lakes and rivers.
the site that has the best list of them all is here: Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum
it has all cichlids not just african but thats what they specialize in. u can search by lake and then narrow it down.

heres some of my mbuna, finally got a decent camera yesterday


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> original post
> 
> another post ..onena Toowa threeya forya fiva
> 
> ...


i hope you recover soon too Bill..well it was a whole 2 minutes from posting to reposting.......... i know your memory is good just short.........looks like you have started enjoying your weekend a little early in the morning..........


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

What time are you doing your stuff tomorrow Bill?

I might drop by if it is in the afternoon. I would love to get a chance to meet Tom. Only dealt with Paul before since he was closer, but now he is far far away on a remote island


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> What time are you doing your stuff tomorrow Bill?
> 
> I might drop by if it is in the afternoon. I would love to get a chance to meet Tom. Only dealt with Paul before since he was closer, but now he is far far away on a remote island


 Turns out that was today Tom has come and helped remove a couple of hundred pounds of rock in order to catch . the holding williams north blue lips ( what a chore that was let me tell you. ) Then we caught all the red empess fry that I tossed in for food and were to quick to be eaten. That was a bigger chore. Plus we had to catch a dozzen assorted Synodontis ,they were much easier to catch. And return all the rock to the tank.
By chance are you interested in a few synodontis ? Will be taking them to a lfs soon.
Give me a call Sunday if you want to come by.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

long list


----------

